# Systemic htn secondary to renal disease



## renifejn (Oct 14, 2008)

I always confuse coding 'secondaries'

 code for "systemic htn secondary to renal disease"?


thanks


----------



## niveditha (Oct 16, 2008)

*HTN secondary to renal disease*

Hi

The ICD code for HTN seconary to renal disease should be 405.99,593.9. 

Niveditha Antoniraj,CPC-A


----------



## renifejn (Oct 21, 2008)

anyone else have an opinion on this?  i've asked a couple of co-workers and we disagree.

thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 23, 2008)

*ICD9 guidelines*

To quote from 2009 ICD-9 Coding Guidelines, Chapter 7; a. Hypertension;
7) *Hypertension, secondary*: Two codes are required: one to identify the underlying etiology and one from category 405 to identify the hypertension. Sequencing of codes is determined by the reason for admission/encounter. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC CPC-E/M


----------

